# Wholemeal scones



## GregP (Apr 4, 2016)

Had a scone craving last night (that's a thing, ok!) so baked some Wholemeal ones, sweetened with Truvia. Were surprisingly delicious, served with butter and smushed up strawberries. It was almost like eating real food!  

I used this recipe, (replacing the sugar with a little sprinkling of sweetener and a handful of sultanas). 
https://www.dovesfarm.co.uk/recipes/wholemeal-scones

Didn't seem to affect my blood glucose much! (5.1 before to 6.3 90 mins after)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 5, 2016)

Sounds good. When im making cakes, ive been using 50% rye flour & 50% almond flour with great results.


----------

